# New to site =)



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey guys, I love this site so far, I want a mantid, and I'd apprecaite any info regarding them? Thanx.

P.S. Could somebody please PM me the chat password? Thanx.


----------



## Ian (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Jackson,

Welcome to the forum  The password for the chat, (as listed on the above topic  ) is "cardigan".

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## hortus (Nov 8, 2005)

hello person what kinda bugs you got?


----------



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanx a bunch ian  I don't have any bugs yet, but I'm new to the hobby, and I want a mantid, I do have a corn snake though.


----------

